
Bill Gates: The Best Investment I’ve Ever Made - snake117
https://www.wsj.com/articles/bill-gates-the-best-investment-ive-ever-made-11547683309
======
misterdoubt
Clickbait spoiled: it's his global health work, natch.

~~~
slantedview
Another spoiler: Gates uses his philanthropy efforts as a backdoor mechanism
for pushing special interests, some of which he owns personal stakes in, into
new African markets. GMO crops and insecticides are pushed onto poor farmers
and communities under the guise of keeping down mosquito populations, and
western companies profit.

~~~
crisdux
Yes because famine and disease is much better. We should stop all progress
because some people are making money.

~~~
cat199
this presumes gmo crops and high medicinal costs are required for these
efforts.

call me back when pharma companies don't use geographical price discrimination
when they can get away with it, and when 'developed' countries aren't throwing
away agricultural output on subsidies..

------
whack
Relevant paragraphs:

> _our goal was to save lives and stop suffering... But they’ve also been
> successful in the way that investments traditionally are: They’ve created a
> lot of wealth, because when people aren’t sick in bed, they can go to work
> or school.

> The Copenhagen Consensus Center is a think tank that uses sophisticated
> algorithms and the best available data to compare alternate poverty-fighting
> strategies. Their tools have allowed us to test an interesting hypothesis:
> Suppose that our foundation hadn’t invested in Gavi, the Global Fund and
> GPEI and had instead put that $10 billion into the S&P 500, promising to
> give the balance to developing countries 18 years later. As of last week,
> those countries would have received about $12 billion, adjusted for
> inflation, or $17 billion if we factor in reinvested dividends.

> What if we had invested $10 billion in energy projects in the developing
> world? In that case, the return would have been $150 billion. What about
> infrastructure? $170 billion. By investing in global health institutions,
> however, we exceeded all of those returns: The $10 billion that we gave to
> help provide vaccines, drugs, bed nets and other supplies in developing
> countries created an estimated $200 billion in social and economic benefits.

> Every three to five years, each of these three organizations needs to raise
> new money. Most of the time, these “replenishments,” as they’re called, are
> spaced out, but that isn’t the case now. By a fluke of the calendar, Gavi,
> the Global Fund and the GPEI will all need more money over the next 18
> months. The years 2019 and 2020 are the most important in recent memory for
> funding the fight against disease, and the urgent question for donors is:
> Will you continue to invest?_

Regardless of your feelings on Bill Gates the individual, it would be nice if
Gavi, the Global Fund and GPEI could get a fraction of the attention he does.

------
true_tuna
Don’t post advertisements for wsj subscription.

------
vertline3
For me it is him eliminating the worm that is in drinking water. Uhm but I'm
not sure of all of his investments and I was stuck behind the paywall.

I hope his nuclear plans work.

------
bart3r
no paywall version?

~~~
Shoop
[https://outline.com/B7NrVU](https://outline.com/B7NrVU)

